

IPhone crybabies need to shut up about Instagram on Android - shin_lao
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/04/instagram-iphone-haters/

======
the-come-ons
The last sentence of the article is my exact sentiment towards the article.

"So let’s put our energy towards worrying about more important things, shall
we?"

I am not a fan of this type of news on HN.

------
JohnTHaller
The article makes perfect sense when you consider their target demographic.
It's a very 'hipster-esque' app, targeting users in and around that
demographic. There was a very popular YouTube video out of the UK that made
fun of the whole demographic including the folks who go out and have 'new age
fun with a vintage feel' on London fields (though the video references it as
'Polaroid app on my iPhone'). And the one thing we know about hipsters and
those who want to be, they HATE it when what they like becomes 'mainstream'.
Now, that's not to say that all Instagram users are hipsters. But, every
single iPhone user whining about it Instagram being released for Android
certainly is.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I always sort of equated Instagram with "hipster" (not that there is anything
wrong with that). So it was kind of ironic when I saw one iOS user threaten to
leave Instagram because of the "influx of hipsters". It made me chuckle. I've
never been impressed with Instagram and that had nothing to do with not having
it on my Android phone. It had to do with all the strange filters that people
used. I'm not really interested in getting it. But this whole thing really
underscores the feeling that iPhone users think a bit too much of themselves.

That dude's tweet:
[https://twitter.com/#!/Tyler_Chester/status/1873214042476544...](https://twitter.com/#!/Tyler_Chester/status/187321404247654400)

------
YuriNiyazov
Is this for real? I get the feeling that whoever wrote that article fell for a
bunch of trolls.

~~~
sp332
You're right, I believe it was this thread which is clearly not representative
of Instagram users: [https://www.buzzfeed.com/katienotopoulos/iphone-users-
disgus...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/katienotopoulos/iphone-users-disgusted-by-
android-instagram)

------
waferlove
I find it difficult to believe this article. I can't imagine users caring that
much since their experience isn't changing at all.

------
johnrob
Kudos to instagram for its passionate following. Few startups have users who
care so much.

------
dmishe
Some great journalism there.

